# Cowboys from Hell - 3 Disc Edition



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

For those Pantera fans on here, I know you're lurking! :lol:

They've just released a 20th anniversary edition of Cowboys from Hell and it's rather good. Comes with the original album, one live disc of them playing back in 1990 and a disc of demos! :thumb:

Only listened to the live CD so far but great to hear them playing all their CFH stuff. Such an amazing band even on this, their first 'proper' album.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

As a die hard Pantera fan I must get this.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

I think it's really good that it's been re-released with a bit of a buzz round, it really is a classic album and should get a new generation into Pantera, just a shame we'll never be able to see them live. My 9 year old has been wearing a CFH tee-shirt, non-stop, for the last few weeks, can't get it off him. 

I'm holding out for the Ultimate Edition when it comes out next month.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ross said:


> As a die hard Pantera fan I must get this.


That was my thinking on it! Is good hearing the demos. Shows how their sound moved on from the typical 80s to how they ended up on Cowboys from Hell.

Rubbishboy - What's this 'Ultimat Edition' you speak of? I had a look but couldn't see any info on it. Assumed the 3 disc 20th anniversary version would be the latest one.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Listened to the live cd yesterday on Spotify, brilliant as always.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

rubbishboy said:


> I think it's really good that it's been re-released with a bit of a buzz round, it really is a classic album and should get a new generation into Pantera, just a shame we'll never be able to see them live. My 9 year old has been wearing a CFH tee-shirt, non-stop, for the last few weeks, can't get it off him.


Good lad!! :thumb:. Is that the son who had the knackered hand when I popped in? And is he now playing the guitar again?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Rubbishboy - What's this 'Ultimat Edition' you speak of? I had a look but couldn't see any info on it. Assumed the 3 disc 20th anniversary version would be the latest one.


At the moment only the expanded (2cd) and deluxe (3cd) have been released, but this is being released in the US soon.
CFH Ultimate Edition
Just hope we get it too.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Reds said:


> Good lad!! :thumb:. Is that the son who had the knackered hand when I popped in? And is he now playing the guitar again?


:lol: no it's the other one. The one who hurt his hand is more into Iron Maiden and back on the guitar too. \m/


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Bought this last week...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> That was my thinking on it! Is good hearing the demos. Shows how their sound moved on from the typical 80s to how they ended up on Cowboys from Hell.
> 
> Rubbishboy - What's this 'Ultimat Edition' you speak of? I had a look but couldn't see any info on it. Assumed the 3 disc 20th anniversary version would be the latest one.


CFH is a great album but I much prefer VDP,IMO one of the finest metal albums ever.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

rubbishboy said:


> At the moment only the expanded (2cd) and deluxe (3cd) have been released, but this is being released in the US soon.
> CFH Ultimate Edition
> Just hope we get it too.


That does look pretty damn good I must admit.

Not sure I could warrant $99 on it though, considering it's the same music but with more stuff included.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

rubbishboy said:


> :lol: no it's the other one. The one who hurt his hand is more into Iron Maiden and back on the guitar too. m/


The next time I pop down, I'll bring the photo of me and Mr. Dickinson to show him :thumb:


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ross said:


> CFH is a great album but I much prefer VDP,IMO one of the finest metal albums ever.


Vulgar Display Of Power - What an album. When i first bought this i didn't stop listening to it for weeks and Phil was my hero. I loved his hardnut image but he was/is mega talented too. Still listen to it now along with the others.

Great band.


----------

